# Will this bear please hibernate!!!



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Shortly after Vinci and I hung his buck in the shed a bear shows up and starts sniffing around. He just wouldn't leave. Even paintballs wouldn't deter him. He just went around the back and then came back and sat on his butt in front of the door and licked the paintball splatter off the door. After a while he reaches up and tore the wiring down to the light I'd just fixed after a sow and three cubs tore it down a while ago. Then laid down between the sheds and went to sleep. It's Dec 10th! Hibernate all ready!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's crazy!!

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that is awesome


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Thats funny. He looks so dejected laying there.-----SS


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I think he is going to hibernate right there between the sheds. :mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> Thats funny. He looks so dejected laying there.-----SS


I know, right. I kinda felt bad for the poor guy. He was so hungry he was licking the paintball splatter off the siding.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dunkem said:


> I think he is going to hibernate right there between the sheds. :mrgreen:


I came out at 1:45 AM and shined a light down and there he was sprawled out asleep in front of the door! I couldn't bring myself to shoot paintballs down at him again.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like I have work to do tomorrow. He tore the electrical wire off the light, dug out under the shed, pulled the electrical box down and took his grimy walkin'-on-the-street-paws and smudged tracks all over. At least he licked all the paintball splatter off the front.










I love these bears.......but sometimes I'd like ta....


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Risky business, chewing on electrical wires and all. Good way to get one of those annoying tongue burns like when the soup is too hot.------SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I've identified the problem, he is an illegal immigrant bear from South America and therefore has his seasons bass ackwards. In his biological clock it's summer down there.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

That's not normal bear behavior for this time of year from my limited understanding. The only two reasons I can think of why the bear hasn't denned up yet is either there is an irresistible food supply that is delaying hibernation, or the little guy is starving and doesn't have enough fat reserve to turn in for the winter. If I'm guessing, I suspect that bear will no longer be a problem come next spring....:|


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> That's not normal bear behavior for this time of year from my limited understanding. The only two reasons I can think of why the bear hasn't denned up yet is either there is an irresistible food supply that is delaying hibernation, or the little guy is starving and doesn't have enough fat reserve to turn in for the winter. If I'm guessing, I suspect that bear will no longer be a problem come next spring....:|


You're probably right. This year has been the worst salmon run in 40 years and they were scattered more than usual too. We've had more problems with bears and DLPs than I can remember.

PS...I see you're from Wellsville, that reminds me, I need to call my Mom. She lives up on 271 So, 200 West.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chuck, what become of the bear?

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Our local trapper saw his tracks every day while checking his trap line until the 19th. Since then we haven't seen any sign of him. Hopefully he's crawled into a den and is blissfully dreaming while sugar plums dance in his head, (and wolves on trail cam, crimped bullets, recipes and Al's grand re-entrance into UWF).


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> That's not normal bear behavior for this time of year from my limited understanding. The only two reasons I can think of why the bear hasn't denned up yet is either there is an irresistible food supply that is delaying hibernation, or the little guy is starving and doesn't have enough fat reserve to turn in for the winter. If I'm guessing, I suspect that bear will no longer be a problem come next spring....


Bears seem to be out almost every winter (I've been in Alaska 7 years), it often makes adn.com. One interior grizzly was pulled out of its den and killed, presumably by a pack of wolves. A musher ran into one near Denali NP and it was well below zero.

We have a lot of crime and drugs in South Central, looks like you've got vandals there in kitoi too.


----------

